# Mr Brog 34 Buldog



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey everyone. I just ordered a No 34 Buldog. Anyone have one? Do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

It's an amazing pipe for what it is. I'm glad I bought it and ordered another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wbradk (Jan 25, 2018)

I have three of Mr. Brog's offerings, including this one. I love them. At first I was wary of trying pear wood, but for my money (and it certainly does not take much money) these pear wood pipes are just great. I plan on ordering more of them very soon. I bet that you will enjoy yours...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> It's an amazing pipe for what it is. I'm glad I bought it and ordered another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to "see" you again!


----------

